
Microsoft to shut down Wunderlist on May 6 - linsomniac
https://www.engadget.com/2019/12/09/microsoft-wunderlist-shutdown-date/
======
anoncake
Don't trust cloud services. They _will_ get shut down. Self-host or use
proper, native apps that store their data in the file system. You don't lose
syncing – the one great advantage of cloud-based services – just use Syncthing
or one of the many services that we could call "Dropbox clones" until Dropbox
decided that providing a commodity is beneath them.

~~~
sheinsheish
What do you think about basecamp?

------
PikachuEXE
It still lasts longer than many Google services Using Todoist + Joplin since
Google Inbox shutdown

